# Dealing with Pain from Squats



## Cslogger515 (Jan 5, 2019)

So I’ve always stayed away from squats for work reasons. I look like a baby deer walking in the woods after I try to do squats. I feel like I really need to get into squats for my chicken legs and to improve in the gym. Any advice to get past the pain of squats. My whole day is on my feet cutting trees 14 hours a day on average. I’ve always stayed mostly upper body workout. If anyone has some good advice or tips it would be helpful.


----------



## Jin (Jan 5, 2019)

Cslogger515 said:


> So I’ve always stayed away from squats for work reasons. I look like a baby deer walking in the woods after I try to do squats. I feel like I really need to get into squats for my chicken legs and to improve in the gym. Any advice to get past the pain of squats. My whole day is on my feet cutting trees 14 hours a day on average. I’ve always stayed mostly upper body workout. If anyone has some good advice or tips it would be helpful.



Every day you have to not be a pussy to do your line of work. 

Just apply that same strategy to squats.


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 5, 2019)

After a coulple months youll get used to it and itll make your work easier too. Id imagine deadlifts would really benefit you in the field.


----------



## Cslogger515 (Jan 5, 2019)

I’ve been deadlifting just been a pussy with squats. I’ll have 2 months off in a month so I think it might be a good time to hit it hard to get use to it.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 5, 2019)

Cslogger515 said:


> I’ve been deadlifting just been a pussy with squats. I’ll have 2 months off in a month so I think it might be a good time to hit it hard to get use to it.




Do it...no excuse!!!!


----------



## Elivo (Jan 5, 2019)

Shut up and squat!


----------



## Viduus (Jan 5, 2019)

Cslogger515 said:


> I’ve been deadlifting just been a pussy with squats. I’ll have 2 months off in a month so I think it might be a good time to hit it hard to get use to it.



Progression.

Start light or low volume.

If you feel fine at work, add weight or reps.

If you don’t stay the same or dial back.

If all else fails, reread Jin’s advice!

(I’ve adopted Ziegler’s style)


----------



## Elivo (Jan 5, 2019)

Once you get past the omg my legs are going to fall off stage, you’ll be fine.


----------



## Cslogger515 (Jan 5, 2019)

I like everyone’s advice. I just need to nut up and do it. Thanks guys I’m tired of having chicken legs. I’m going to go buy a squat rack today. Any suggestions or preference to squat racks? This will be for my home gym.


----------



## daddyboul (Jan 6, 2019)

Cslogger515 said:


> I like everyone’s advice. I just need to nut up and do it. Thanks guys I’m tired of having chicken legs. I’m going to go buy a squat rack today. Any suggestions or preference to squat racks? This will be for my home gym.



A plain old squat rack will be my recommendation, they are cheaper and take up significantly less room than a cage. Just try and find one that takes up the least room but can still accommodate your needs.


----------



## Cslogger515 (Jan 6, 2019)

I ended up picking up a rouge power rack. Seems pretty decent and solid. Found it on Craigslist for 250. Also sold a me a dumbbell set from 10-80lbs in 5lb increments for a extra 300. Seemed like a killer deal for both for 550 couldn’t pass it up.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 6, 2019)

Cslogger515 said:


> I ended up picking up a rouge power rack. Seems pretty decent and solid. Found it on Craigslist for 250. Also sold a me a dumbbell set from 10-80lbs in 5lb increments for a extra 300. Seemed like a killer deal for both for 550 couldn’t pass it up.



That's a good deal.  Now, put that squat rack to good use.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 6, 2019)

Squats suck all the dick. Someday I’m gonna make them my bitch


----------



## Elivo (Jan 6, 2019)

I hate and love squats, but just something about loading that bar up and seeing how much you can move.


----------



## Cslogger515 (Jan 6, 2019)

Elivo said:


> I hate and love squats, but just something about loading that bar up and seeing how much you can move.


There wasn’t much loading of the bar for me.


----------



## Elivo (Jan 6, 2019)

Cslogger515 said:


> There wasn’t much loading of the bar for me.




It takes time, i do  reps at 350ish and compared to a lot of the guys on here it may as well be the bar.  Just takes time and work and youll get there.


----------



## Jin (Jan 6, 2019)

Cslogger515 said:


> I ended up picking up a rouge power rack. Seems pretty decent and solid. Found it on Craigslist for 250. Also sold a me a dumbbell set from 10-80lbs in 5lb increments for a extra 300. Seemed like a killer deal for both for 550 couldn’t pass it up.



Thats a steal. Good for you.


----------



## Jin (Jan 6, 2019)

Elivo said:


> It takes time, i do  reps at 350ish and compared to a lot of the guys on here it may as well be the bar.  Just takes time and work and youll get there.



Bullshit you do reps at 350ish.


----------



## Elivo (Jan 6, 2019)

Jin said:


> Bullshit you do reps at 350ish.



wut????????????

ill make you a video you hairless ape!!


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 6, 2019)

I have a rule that I have to go over 600 every squat session unless it’s a dynamic day. 

Make your own rule similar to that, pick a number around 80-90% of your max and hit it for a single every time you squat. Something that is heavy af but you can still hold near perfect form. Practice makes permanent.


----------



## Elivo (Jan 6, 2019)

Over 600!!!! Wtf, crazy shit there man


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 6, 2019)

Elivo said:


> wut????????????
> 
> ill make you a video you hairless ape!!



Hey now.  He has to be hairless. It's the law in Japan.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 6, 2019)

Elivo said:


> Over 600!!!! Wtf, crazy shit there man


It’s the only thing I’m good at, count your blessings lol


----------



## Cslogger515 (Jan 6, 2019)

350 rep outs atleast 600 a workout well guys I’m not even close. My legs would snap at 350 rate now. I define chicken legs. You look up chicken legs it will show my hairy little chicken legs. I had 225 on there and I feel it today.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 6, 2019)

Cslogger515 said:


> 350 rep outs atleast 600 a workout well guys I’m not even close. My legs would snap at 350 rate now. I define chicken legs. You look up chicken legs it will show my hairy little chicken legs. I had 225 on there and I feel it today.


That’s perfectly fine man. I wasn’t born this way lol. 
80-90% or before your form breaks, whichever is lighter. Having a really low squat right now just means there’s tons of gains waiting for you. 
Lots of guys here would be happy to help with form critiques. All you gotta do is ask.


----------



## Trump (Jan 6, 2019)

My squat was 220lb about 18 months ago it’s now 375 x1 and 350 x3 you just have to keep hammering them legs and it will come with time



Cslogger515 said:


> 350 rep outs atleast 600 a workout well guys I’m not even close. My legs would snap at 350 rate now. I define chicken legs. You look up chicken legs it will show my hairy little chicken legs. I had 225 on there and I feel it today.


----------



## snake (Jan 6, 2019)

Unless it's comprimising your ability to do your job, get use to limping.


----------



## snake (Jan 7, 2019)

Elivo said:


> Over 600!!!! Wtf, crazy shit there man



In all fairness, Tool has been at this for some times and wasn't doing 600+ years back. He'll tell ya the work he put in to get there if you ask.

Another thing I personally feel about big weight; you'll never do it until you stop thinking it's a lot. Guys are okay with someone benching 400 but shit themselves when they hear about a 600 squat.


----------



## Elivo (Jan 7, 2019)

snake said:


> In all fairness, Tool has been at this for some times and wasn't doing 600+ years back. He'll tell ya the work he put in to get there if you ask.
> 
> Another thing I personally feel about big weight; you'll never do it until you stop thinking it's a lot. Guys are okay with someone benching 400 but shit themselves when they hear about a 600 squat.




I have no doubt at all that Tool put some hard ass work into getting to that point.


----------



## Cslogger515 (Jan 7, 2019)

I couldn’t imagine squating  that much. My goal is to hit 400 on squat in 8-12 months. I know it will take some time and a lot of hard work. Thanks to everyone on this site. You all give great ADVICE and help out a lot to make people improve and get to there goals. This is the first forum I’ve joined and I’m glad I joined this one.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 7, 2019)

building your squat takes long bits of time.  Being dedicated to it and keeping up every week.....Get use to those sore legs


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 8, 2019)

Snake is right. POB was my first real coach. When I started with him, a few months after I joined here, my squat was in the mid 400’s and looked terrible. As has been the chatter on the forums lately, BOX SQUATS were a huge factor in transforming my squat. 

Man i ****ing hated pillar at times. I don’t know how many gym sessions I had where I’d be sending him videos, he’d tell me I was doing it wrong, then I’d tell him he was an idiot and I wasn’t physically capable of doing what he was asking, and he’d tell me to stop being a bitch, and I’d look at my phone and say **** you because he couldn’t hear me. 
But there’s no way I was going to give up. One of our great OG members here sponsored my first coaching cycle and there was no way I was going to let him down. 

This went on for weeks. Probably months. One day I was so ****ing pissed off at pillar demanding I do things that I was convinced were anatomically impossible that I was ready to walk out. And I decided no, I was going to do every single thing he said exactly as he said it and PROVE to this dumbass that I knew myself better than he did. 

Guess what. I did a proper box squat. I sat there for several minutes kind of stunned before I sent him the video. Sitting there thinking dammit this ginger **** was right all along. 

After that my squat exploded. Went on to set a federation state record at 640 my first meet. 

I dod another meet with pob and it went great as well. Set 2 more PR’s and a federation state bench record.

After this I started training with the legendary Cornealius Coanbread Bigsby J. Oliver. NOT because there was anything wrong with pob’s training, but because he had a different style and I wanted to diversify. This took me to my first 700+ squat a couple meets later. 

I saw all of that to say this:
we have some incredible resources available here. Both of those guys played critical roles in me becoming the lifter I am now. I more or less train myself now, but I seek input from both of these guys, and many others, any time I have even the smallest question. But the key is you gotta ask for help. We all want to help. I LOVE it when I get the chance to pass on the things I’ve learned these past several years. 

While im giving shout outs, I have to drop one for Snake. Tons of guys here have been incredibly helpful and supportive, but Snake was the first one, before people here even really knew me here, to shoot me a pm and say hey man, you’ve got something. Don’t fkn let it go. I still have that PM saved bud. Thank you.


----------

